# snails?



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

hey guys, bought some floating plants today for my tank, put them in and i was just looking in the tank and saw there was a very small snail on the side of the tank. that was the only one i could see. i think it was from the plants because they are the only plants i have in there.. anyways what should i do? are snails bad?


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

snails are not bad at all. they can eat leftovers and keep algae off the sides of your tank! the only reason i they could be bad i suppose is if you do not like seeing them on the sides of your tank. i have heard if you put a slice of cucumber in the tank they will attach to that and then you can take it out and wash them off and then keep doing that until they are all gone. good luck....Nate


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

oh alright thank you. i was in petco once and the guy there was telling me snails are bad and shouldn't be in the tank and then i saw one in my tank and i was nervous. had i known they weren't going to hurt anything i ould have kept him in there.. but he was very tiny, like 1/4 the size of my finger nail.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

injection11 said:


> oh alright thank you. i was in petco once and the guy there was telling me snails are bad and shouldn't be in the tank and then i saw one in my tank and i was nervous. had i known they weren't going to hurt anything i ould have kept him in there.. but he was very tiny, like 1/4 the size of my finger nail.


ok first off you should not listen to any body at ant store as they all are idiots post the topic with your questions and some people with experince will reply to that and you will know petco sucks execpt to buy stuff from

oh ive had these snails numerous times and no bad was ever had


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

its all personal preference, really i dont mind snails so i let them be... but some poeple dont like the look so they remove all of them... and as stated above be cautious when listening to LFS people... typically they care more about selling you things than what is the truth


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

1 snail = 1000 snails in 1 week. Make sure you dont overfeed, and keep up with the weekly water changes or you will see a crap load of them.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It really depends on the snail, but overfeeding is the root cause of breakouts. I've got them kept in check so far.

As for saying that everyone at every pet store is an idiot, unfortunately that statement might be a pot-kettle or glass house-stone situation as generalizations to an entire group of people are probably not the smartest thing ever. I've personally seen and met some very intelligent people who've worked at pet stores...and I think that a few people here who work at LFSes and LPSes might have a bone to pick...


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Snails are fine. if they were bad why would people spend money buying apple snails and other decorative type snails.

I got some from a plant like you and they did explode in population, but once they were big enough my rhom would eat them . The problem has gone away slowly and I have a few but there so tiny.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian5150 said:


> Snails are fine. if they were bad why would people spend money buying apple snails and other decorative type snails.
> 
> I got some from a plant like you and they did explode in population, but once they were big enough my rhom would eat them . The problem has gone away slowly and I have a few but there so tiny.


snails are fine if you have something to eat them or you want them. If you dont want them, then they are a problem.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

just dont let them get out of control (add cucumber slice then remove when they are on it)
they are fine in your tank but will just add waste, eat algea and look ugly an the glass


----------

